# QAD Arrow Rest



## MNBowhunter5 (Aug 6, 2008)

I know I don't need to mention how many people swear by the QAD on this forum. And although I have no personal experience with this rest, from what I can sumize is this is a very well designed rest and has the support to to back it's performance. 

Personally, I especially like the the lock down technology that eliminates the possibility of "bounce back". 

However one thing that caught my attention when reading the Frequently Asked Questions Section of QAD's website under Single cam 
bows is the following quote "(The launcher can come up an inch before full 
draw, but no sooner)". 

Is this distance really enough to stabilize an arrow for optimal performance? 

On my TT I get the best performance by tuning so there is 2" of arrow support before my launcher starts to fall. And I get perfect bullet holes with no fletching contact. And my arrows are only 25.5" long (nock groove to insert. 

I'd like to try the QAD, but am a little worried that 1" arrow contact may not be enough to optimally stabilize the arrow before the rest drops and if I did set the QAD to maintain a longer contact distance such as 2", I'd be worried that the launcher will not drop fast enough to clear my fletching - especially do to my short arrows. 

My general set-up is: 
2005 Switchback, 26" draw, 70# 
Bemen Realtree MFX 400, 25.5" (bottom of nock groove to end of arrow; not including point). 

There must be a reason QAD's website specifically states that the launcher should come up 1" before full draw, but NO more???? 

I know there are plenty of smart people out there that can shed some science on this.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Don't even worry about it. Set it up like QAD recommends and you won't have any problems. I actually set them up to come up within about the last 1/2" before full draw and it's plenty to "stabilize the arrow for optimum performance".


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*yup*



BowKil said:


> Don't even worry about it. Set it up like QAD recommends and you won't have any problems. I actually set them up to come up within about the last 1/2" before full draw and it's plenty to "stabilize the arrow for optimum performance".


Ditto....you don't need the rest to guide the arrow for very long..even prong rests push down slightly upon release. Fixed blade rests also push down slightly on release.

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

*One Caveat*

Make sure the arrows are long enough to allow the BH to clear. If you cut them short, one inch before the rest, then the arrow may not come up soon enough and the BH will crash the riser.


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Qad*

The QAD is already up fully before you draw (or within a fraction of being fully up)...you can cut them 1" beyond the rest or less without issue.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

As stated above , set it up like the manufacture says and you will be fine. If you want a drop away that gives a lot of arrow support you may want to look at the Limb Driver or the new Mathews drop away. Both are designed to come up early in the draw cycle, to give arrow stability throughout the shot and drop at the last split second, to give vane clearance.


----------



## greg64 (Oct 24, 2008)

I have never had a problem with mine. In fact I used the thumb wheel and lock mine into place when I get into my stand. That way I know the arrow won't fall off. Simply draw back and let the arrow fly. I don't have to do anything. The best arrow rest I have ever owned in my 25 years of shooting and hunting.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

*True*

I forgot about the cocking option. My comment still stands if you want to use the rest from the down position.


----------



## james g (Aug 26, 2009)

qad is a great rest but i have gone threw 4 of them since feb. i do shoot about 100 arrows a day. all in all a great rest


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Wore out*



james g said:


> qad is a great rest but i have gone threw 4 of them since feb. i do shoot about 100 arrows a day. all in all a great rest


Not sure how you wear one out...


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

james g said:


> qad is a great rest but i have gone threw 4 of them since feb. i do shoot about 100 arrows a day. all in all a great rest


How do you wear it out?


----------

